# Hi



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to the Expat forum any advice/ tips would be appreciated.

Many Thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Read the Stickies.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

In this country, they drive on the wrong side of the road....


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Being more specific helps


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> Don't eat yellow snow.


Perfect !!! I will try and remember


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> In this country, they drive on the wrong side of the road....


Now I know maybe they will stop beeping their horns


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

It'll come in handy if you ever go to Ski Dubai. It's not lemon sorbet.

Anyhoo, advice and tips on ... what exactly?


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> Being more specific helps


Navigating around the sight, ie useful links etc


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Read the Stickies.


...


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacqui Roberts said:


> Funny !!


Best tips for using this sight, things that you have found useful, that type of thing, But definitely the yellow snow will stay firmly in my mind.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jacqui Roberts said:


> Best tips for using this sight, things that you have found useful, that type of thing, But definitely the yellow snow will stay firmly in my mind.


It's kinda worrying if you didn't know that already.....

So have you....


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

What ???
Been to Ski Dubai ???

No I have sat in the lovely bar area and watched through the window


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jacqui Roberts said:


> What ???
> Been to Ski Dubai ???
> 
> No I have sat in the lovely bar area and watched through the window


I love Apres too - you tried their pizza, it's great, their fondu less so.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I love Apres too - you tried their pizza, it's great, their fondu less so.


Smooth


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes pizza is really good


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jacqui Roberts said:


> Yes pizza is really good


And their finger food too - you tried that?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> And their finger food too - you tried that?


Not smooth


----------



## Jacqui Roberts (Oct 18, 2015)

No I haven't, or the Yellow snow


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Didn't you know "Yellow Snow" is their signature cocktail?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Jacqui Roberts said:


> Best tips for using this sight, things that you have found useful, that type of thing, But definitely the yellow snow will stay firmly in my mind.


Most useful thing I found today:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...o-gave-no-fcks?utm_term=.rj7VegKNv#.mon0yaYOK


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Most useful thing I found today:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...o-gave-no-fcks?utm_term=.rj7VegKNv#.mon0yaYOK


You should get out more....

Apparently this place does good pizzas for one....


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You should get out more....
> 
> Apparently this place does good pizzas for one....


Probably..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Probably. and they do EK discount, bonus. Went with my good friend Archie from back home, flip flops were ok too..


Indeed, loved having an EK card - why do you only get discount if you work for a premier company, surely it's the guys that work at Mohd bin Abdullah supermarket that should really get it. Oh and yes, their any shorts and shoes policy....


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Back to the OP, one thing is you can only receive private messages after 5 posts - best not to open Rascal's pm when you get it


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Back to the OP, one thing is you can only receive private messages after 5 posts - best not to open Rascal's pm when you get it


Nope, I'm very happy with my wife/kids in the Uk and my Filipina/Kazakh here thanks....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Nope, I'm very happy with my wife/kids in the Uk and my Filipina/Kazakh here thanks....


I see you managed to ditch the Vietnamese then...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> I see you managed to ditch the Vietnamese then...


Whoosh, keep up Queenie....


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Whoosh, keep up Queenie....


Slow work day here, all go. like skiing in the yellow stuff


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Whoosh, keep up Queenie....


How could one possibly keep up with your tales...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> How could one possibly keep up with your tales...


Because you're a Ladee, you do what Ladees do....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Because you're a Ladee, you do what Ladees do....


Ladee or Laydee?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Ladee or Laydee?


Look, it's been a rough day and you're talking semantics?

I'm having a wine **** it.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Look, it's been a rough day and you're talking semantics?
> 
> I'm having a wine **** it.


Wine or whine?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Wine or whine?


It's red. A similar colour to my boiling point that nearly got hit today....

And relax.....


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

No that's the most VERY general introduction I've ever heard


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow - 4 pages of total drivel!
Must be a record for inane responses to a first "hello" post.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

No sense in raising any unrealistic expectations...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

To be fair I suggested early on that she be more specific, then it all kind of went another way.. sorry


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Make sure you have sunglasses


----------

